# WOW Texas got a spanking today



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Texas got a spanking today and no sign of BuggZ. I hope he hasn't checked into a Mental Hospital or he had a stroke. I think we should be worried about him. Please send him a get well card or something. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Psst 
viewtopic.php?f=36&t=11160&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
:wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I had to rub it in twice for Buggz because now he has been humbled and no more talk about Texas being the greatest. You doughhead.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice 8) 
Hey quite hiding your online status you dough-head!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Much as I hate to say this, I'm not going to throw any crap Bugzz'zzz way. That was a heck of a great football game. Play it again and I'm not sure that would be the outcome. Not like the buttwhoopin' my cougs took at the hands of TCU - those two play five times and five times the horns win. Tough break there buggzzzzzz. Lots of football left. Lots. No matter how you see it though, college football is great!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yup, upsets making the game exciting


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Texas's defense looked like BYU's couldn't tackel or cover. McCoy thought he was playing backyard ball with the Hatfields. What a funny loss. How great are they now Buggz?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Spanking, are you serious? I used to wonder if CS was retarded, now I only wonder if his legal guardian knows he's on the internet unattended.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Spanking, are you serious? I used to wonder if CS was retarded, now I only wonder if his legal guardian knows he's on the internet unattended.


 -_O-


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Texas's defense looked like BYU's couldn't tackel or cover. McCoy thought he was playing backyard ball with the Hatfields. What a funny loss. How great are they now Buggz?


Are you serious? REally? They played a undefeated top 7 team at there place and lost with 1 second left on the clock. This is after they just played 3 previous undefeated teams and all teams that are still in the top 10 and beat all of them. I hate Texas but they are legit, they isn't anyone in the country that could stop Texas Techs offense, but the second half Texas did, give them some props and that was a heck of a game.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

legacy said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > Spanking, are you serious? I used to wonder if CS was retarded, now I only wonder if his legal guardian knows he's on the internet unattended.
> ...


-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Buggsz24 wrote:


> Spanking, are you serious?


Given the Fact that Texas was ranked #4 and a was a 4 point favorite and they lost by 6 that doesn't bode well for them.
The numbers suggest a butt kicking:
*Passing*
TEXAS TECH Texas
474 yrds 294
*Rushing*
TEXAS TECH Texas
108 80

Texas even got the benefit of a clip on the punt return for a touchdown. Had they not had that it would have been worse.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> Given the Fact that Texas was ranked #4 and a was a 4 point favorite and they lost by 6 that doesn't bode well for them.
> The numbers suggest a butt kicking:
> *Passing*
> TEXAS TECH Texas
> ...


I'm going to call the state and report whoever is supposed to be watching your an CS, shouldn't you be finger painting making some paper mache animals?

UT was ahead when the ball was snapped with 6 seconds left, they ended up loosing after TT scored with 1 second left. Hardly a spanking.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> BIGBEAN said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


+1! That's how I saw it too.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Buggsz24 Wrote:


> I'm going to call the state and report whoever is supposed to be watching your an CS, shouldn't you be finger painting making some paper mache animals?
> 
> UT was ahead when the ball was snapped with 6 seconds left, they ended up loosing after TT scored with 1 second left. Hardly a spanking.


The thing is they weren't ahead when the scoreboard read Zero they lost. A but kicking is a little harsh but they got beat when they were favored.

You get a little of your own medicine and you resort to making childish remarks. I am now really impressed by you. :shock:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> You get a little of your own medicine and you resort to making childish remarks. I am now really impressed by you. :shock:


All along I said BYU's ranking was a result of their weak schedule and that they weren't as good as the polls lead the delusional to believe, well I caught more than my share of flack for an assertion that was correct. So when the Y finally ran into a team with a wining record (non-DII) and lost I made sure that those who thought I who called me out knew I was paying attention.

You making inane and asinine assertions is bound to draw some ire from those who know anything about football. And BTW, impressing you ranks somewhere near lobotomy on my list of things to do before I die.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Watching the last quarter of the Texas - Texas Game - (bummed I missed the whole game) I saw two incredibly well matched teams play one heck of a ballgame. Play that game 10 times and the teams would split. No way did the horns get blown out. Yards don't tell the whole story - short fields left by the defense result in short TD drives. As a fan of college football, it was a great game with two very good teams. Which is EXACTLY why I am not slinging any crap to Bugz on this one. Believe me - I really want to - but it isn't justified. Great game. The Big 12 South is far and above, the best division/conference in the country this year.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah I know the Big 12 is the best Conf. in the land. I just get tired of Buggsz rubbing it in everyones face in such a matter of fact type of way. I just had to take a shot when Texas lost. I know I have come to a gun fight with a knife.

Buggsz24 wrote:


> You making inane and asinine assertions is bound to draw some ire from those who know anything about football. And BTW, impressing you ranks somewhere near lobotomy on my list of things to do before I die.


I am not quite sure what this refers to


> You making inane and asinine assertions


Am I a Cougar fan? I will have to say yes since my Nephew plays for them. If he wasn't playing for them, I could really care less. The BCS system is flawed and so I really have a hard time cheering for something that doesn't have a clearcut champion. Standing up to those who think they need to talk down or belittle other programs other than the ones they cheer for are what irk me.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Standing up to those who think they need to talk down or belittle other programs other than the ones they cheer for are what irk me.


I am with you on this one 100%. bugsy says Texas lost on a last second play and it could have gone the other way, and that it was on the road. Funny how I didn't see/hear the same from him when Texas squeaked by Oklahoma State at home the week before. :? Selective memory I suppose. :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> BIGBEAN said:
> 
> 
> > Standing up to those who think they need to talk down or belittle other programs other than the ones they cheer for are what irk me.
> ...


Once again this was to a top 5 team, what did you want them to do blow them away. :roll: I will say this once more, Texas just got through playing 4, count them 4 teams in the top 7 in the nation in a row. and they lost one of them and that was in the final seconds. I will give them props to that


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> Yeah I know the Big 12 is the best Conf. in the land. I just get tired of Buggsz rubbing it in everyones face in such a matter of fact type of way. I just had to take a shot when Texas lost. I know I have come to a gun fight with a knife.
> 
> Buggsz24 wrote:
> 
> ...


Am I a Cougar fan? *I will have to say yes since my Nephew plays for them*. If he wasn't playing for them, I could really care less. The BCS system is flawed and so I really have a hard time cheering for something that doesn't have a clearcut champion. Standing up to those who think they need to talk down or belittle other programs other than the ones they cheer for are what irk me.[/quote:sz4ukcou]

You have probably said it before, but who is your nephew?


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

bowhunter3 wrote:


> Once again this was to a top 5 team,


BCS #7
AP#6
Not quite a top 5 but a very good team none the less.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

http://www.byucougars.com/Profile.jsp?ID=6479


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> I am with you on this one 100%. bugsy says Texas lost on a last second play and it could have gone the other way, and that it was on the road. Funny how I didn't see/hear the same from him when Texas squeaked by Oklahoma State at home the week before. :? Selective memory I suppose. :roll:


Did I say ANYTHING about the win over OSU? No, because I knew they were lucky to get away with that one too. I love UT, but that doesn't mean I have to loose touch with reality to do so. Did you expect me to come on here and say some something stupid like "WOW OSU got a spanking today"?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > BIGBEAN said:
> ...


Stunning as it may be, you missed the point AGAIN. bugsy made excuses for Texas losing, but didn't say the same thing about winning against Oklahoma State. As a homer I can see how you think that is 'normal'...........


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> Yeah I know the Big 12 is the best Conf. in the land. I just get tired of Buggsz rubbing it in everyones face in such a matter of fact type of way. I just had to take a shot when Texas lost. I know I have come to a gun fight with a knife.


I'm not here to tease cougars, but when some of you go off and loose your mind with the pre TCU championship talk someone needs to say something.

Quick facts to illustrate that it's not me just hating the cougs:
UT has played four top ten ranked opponents in the last four games (one month), the cougars haven't seen that many in the past 10 years. In fact if you only go back 6 years your would find four top 25's, all of which resulted in a loss.

UT opponents record over the last four games: 30-4, the cougs over the entire season 26-43. No I didn't count your DII warm-up team, but hopefully we can both agree on that subject.

It really makes everyone here piling on the longhorns and the utes after their team lost is out really small and bitter.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> It really makes everyone here piling on the longhorns and the utes after their team lost is out really small and bitter.


The SAME could be said for those elitists who feel the need to run down fans of certain teams and act like BCS snobs on a constant basis, yes? :shock:


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> Stunning as it may be, you missed the point AGAIN. bugsy made excuses for Texas losing, but didn't say the same thing about winning against Oklahoma State. As a homer I can see how you think that is 'normal'...........


Why would I or anyone make a post about how the team they favor won a game, with the caveat that it was close and could have gone the other way? I won't and have not denied it, it could easily have gone the other way.

What "excuses" have I made with regard to the loss? My assertion was that the game was not a whuppin as someone so cleverly put it. They lost plain and simple, Tech OWNED them in the first half, but they put themselves in a position to win it, I just didn't happen.

Besides when is a road loss to a top ten, undefeated, and now #1 team an excuse ?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> The SAME could be said for those elitists who feel the need to run down fans of certain teams and act like BCS snobs on a constant basis, yes? :shock:


Elitist? Did you not just see the stats that I posted? Your team can't compete with the top ten on a yearly basis, there is nothing elitist about it, its a fact that your record against top 25 teams clearly illustrates. You don't talk about how you *deserve* to be in the top ten or *deserve* a shot at the championship and I won't have to bring you crashing back to reality.

Perhaps we should let the Dems run college football, we allow ties so everyone wins, cap the points you could score per quarter, distribute the earnings from the BCS bowls to every school and everyone could get a crystal football trophy just for being special!


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Buggsz wrote:


> someone needs to say something.





> I won't have to bring you crashing back to reality.


That is the whole point I was trying to make, why do you have to? Why can't you let the Cougar fans have hope, dream and wish for a BCS. Your just like the Grinch who stole Christmas. :?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIGBEAN said:


> That is the whole point I was trying to make, why do you have to? Why can't you let the Cougar fans have hope, dream and wish for a BCS. Your just like the Grinch who stole Christmas. :?


Well never really thought about it that way, I must be really depressing huh? Sort of like your stock broker telling you your 401K just took a beating, the vet telling you your favorite dog won't make it though another hunting season or the proctologist telling you that the preperation H just won't cut it anymore.

It's all bad news and it sucks to hear, but someone has to be the bad guy I guess.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

buggsz24 wrote:


> but someone has to be the bad guy I guess.


Does your daily list go something like this:
1.Irritate Cougar fans *Done*
2. Work *Done*
3.Irritate cougar fans somemore *Done*
4. Work *Done*
5.


> lobotomy on my list of things to do before I die


 *Next*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> buggsz24 said:
> 
> 
> > It really makes everyone here piling on the longhorns and the utes after their team lost is out really small and bitter.
> ...


That line really stuck out to me too, the statement seems quite hypocritical from the way that you begin such posts as "the quest is over" among many others. "run down teams" is exactly what you have done, seems like an inferiority complex to me???


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> That line really stuck out to me too, the statement seems quite hypocritical from the way that you begin such posts as "the quest is over" among many others. "run down teams" is exactly what you have done, seems like an inferiority complex to me???


Team"s" ? Plural, no. Only one team.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > That line really stuck out to me too, the statement seems quite hypocritical from the way that you begin such posts as "the quest is over" among many others. "run down teams" is exactly what you have done, seems like an inferiority complex to me???
> ...


I think you have ran down EVERY team outside of the BCS, so that would be team*s*. Sorry, but the proof is amble, you are a troll when it comes to sports.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bugzz, how dare you be a realist with regard to small conferences and the BCS. Geez... what were you thinking? Don't know if it matters but I was kinda bummed Texas lost too. 8) Folks around here hate to hear you say their "we deserve more" war chant is unjustified and then when they lose and its proven, you were just "stirring the pot". 

It will never change and while you have to admire the optimism some folks have every year, its beginning to feel like you're hanging with a bunch of Cubs fans, you know?? :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Bugzz, how dare you be a realist with regard to small conferences and the BCS. Geez... what were you thinking? Don't know if it matters but I was kinda bummed Texas lost too. 8) Folks around here hate to hear you say their "we deserve more" war chant is unjustified and then when they lose and its proven, you were just "stirring the pot".
> 
> It will never change and while you have to admire the optimism some folks have every year, its beginning to feel like you're hanging with a bunch of Cubs fans, you know?? :lol:


Hey, why don't you say as you do, NOTHING! -_O- *OOO* -BaHa!- -oooo- -O>>- -/O_- -^|^- -/|\- -O|o-


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Reading Bugsz's comments helps me understand why A&M fans and alumni like to kick the crap out of longhorn prima-donna's. 
Oklahoma will beat Texas Tech and will be the Big 12 champs. Oklahoma is a better team and would beat Texas in a rematch. It is too bad the refs can't give every game to Texas but they sure try, just like few years ago when the refs favored texas to a title over an obviously superior USC team.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Spanking, are you serious? I used to wonder if CS was retarded, now I only wonder if his legal guardian knows he's on the internet unattended


Buggz I'm sorry if i offended your little Longhorns. I realize that they mean a lot in your little depressed world. If it makes you feel better I never had to wonder if you were retarded, I just always knew. Get Well soon by friend. Let us know if we can bring you some real food in the mental hospital.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I'm going to call the state and report whoever is supposed to be watching your an CS, shouldn't you be finger painting making some paper mache animals?
> 
> UT was ahead when the ball was snapped with 6 seconds left, they ended up loosing after TT scored with 1 second left. Hardly a spanking.


I'm actually testing your families DNA and it's not looking good so far. I think I will wait until you finally get over Texas losing before I give you the bad news. I would hate for you to go into a coma.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ute fans must be embarrassed you call yourself one of them. That was by far the gayest attempt at a slam that I've ever seen. 

This may be a shock to you, but my DNA isn't supposed to match my wife's. But that does make me feel a little bit better about your stealing all my dirty underwear....I think. :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Ute fans must be embarrassed you call yourself one of them. That was by far the gayest attempt at a slam that I've ever seen.
> 
> This may be a shock to you, but my DNA isn't supposed to match my wife's. But that does make me feel a little bit better about your stealing all my dirty underwear....I think


.

Yes its a shock that you would even write such a thing. BUT why does your Padre and your wife's Padre have the same Y-chromosome???? I also found out that you have XXY so something funky is going on there. I would probably call your therapist and schedule an appointment soon.

Buggz its probably good a lot of people from Texas don't come to this website or they would have told you to shut up a long time ago. I think I did see a picture of you on the internet with tape over your mouth.

BTW I heard McCoy was at the same mental institute, is this true??? Best of luck to both of you. I hope you can survive this heart breaking event.


----------

